# [OFF] Différences entre Unix et GNU/Linux ?

## dapsaille

Hello ,

 Bah voila .. lundi j'ai un entretien pour un boulot sous UNIX .....

 j'angoisse .. j'avoue ne pas me sentir prêt ..

 alors selon vous les commandes linux se retrouvent sur Unix ? (ouais enfin l'inverse quoi) ..

 Quelles sont les grandes différences du système ? (pas hardware bien sur pour ce point ca devrait aller)

 Je sais que cela parrait stupide comme question mais utilisant linux depuis des années à titre perso (beaucoup) et à titre pro (pas mal) je ne connais pas unix

EDIT=Que l'on se comprenne bien, je ne veux rien savoir sur le 1er janvier 1970 et l'historique mais bel et bien les commandes ... 

grosso modo les 20 commandes de base unix sont elles les memes sous linux ?Last edited by dapsaille on Wed Apr 18, 2007 9:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Oui, la base est très proche.

Après, certaines options changent sur certaines commandes (tar, ls, ps par exemple n'ont pas tout a fait les mêmes options), mais en général, on s'en sort facilement.

L'éditeur présent est souvent un vi (pas vim, mais le vieux vi tout pourri avec 10 ans de retard), donc ça fait parfois lutter  :Very Happy: 

Mais sinon, un linuxien arrive à s'en sortir facilement. En tous cas, cela ne m'a jamais vraiment posé de problème quand je pose mes consoles sur les vieilles SunOS 4.1 du boulot  :Smile: 

----------

## Alexis

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/UNIX

en gros je pense que tu seras pas trop dépaysé  :Wink: 

dans les man t'as souvent écrit "machin posix" "truc non posix", tu peux en gros supposer que tout ce qui est posix est présent sur tous les unices (avec probablement des exceptions que je connais pas mais bon..)

----------

## haykel

Salut,

Pour les commandes et leur équivalents etre les différents OS, il y a la Rosetta Stone: http://bhami.com/rosetta.html

Si tu veux etre vraiment blindé, ce serait bien de savoir de quel Unix il s'agit, parce qu'au niveau de l'administration il y a  quand meme un paquets de différences..Last edited by haykel on Wed Apr 18, 2007 9:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bivittatus

Ca date un peu mais bon...

ici

----------

## dapsaille

Héhé merci pour vos réponses .. ca me rassure (snirffff c'est beau la communauté)

 Plus sérieusement c'est un client grand compte .. style banque ^^ et je n'en sais pas plus sur l'unix utilisé .. malheureusement .. 

 Bon en tout cas merci pour le coup du POSIX qui valide ce que je supposais (oui mais posix est aussi sous windows non ? ou alors une autre variante de posix ... enfin bref)

Sinon Super la rosetta stone ...

 hopp impression et je me le passe en boucle facon orange mecanique pour etre op lundi ^^

----------

## dapsaille

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Ca date un peu mais bon...
> 
> ici

 

Héhé déja imprimée celle la :p Mais merci   :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *bivittatus wrote:*   Ca date un peu mais bon...
> 
> ici 
> 
> Héhé déja imprimée celle la :p Mais merci  

 

Et celle là???  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Wink:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*    *bivittatus wrote:*   Ca date un peu mais bon...
> 
> ici 
> 
> Héhé déja imprimée celle la :p Mais merci   
> ...

 

 Ha bah nan ... mais plus de papier :/ snirfffff .. pas grave demain je vais faire l'ouverture de cora .. HAHAHAHAHA

 merci :p

----------

## haykel

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Plus sérieusement c'est un client grand compte .. style banque ^^ et je n'en sais pas plus sur l'unix utilisé .. malheureusement .. 
> 
> 

 

Héhé, le monde est petit  :Smile: 

Les banques Françaises c'est généralement (enfin les deux chez lesquelles j'ai bossé) 50% Linux/50% UNIX propriétaire et les équipes d'admin ne sont pas séparées par techno: attends-toi à faire des deux indifféremment.

Pour le Linux, je n'ai vu que du Red Hat Enterprise sur x86. Et pour l'Unix.. ça dépend. Chaque banque a un (et un seul, sauf exception) editeur/constructeur favori donc le parc Unix est relativement homogène.

Pour le type d'Unix, je peux peut-etre te trouver ça rapidement si tu veux...

----------

## davidou2a

Pour les OS Unix que j'ai pu voir j'ai vu celui de SCO (Unixware) qui etait notament utilisé dans l'armée de terre... et qui est peut a peut remplacé par une version de Mandriva dédiée a l'armée... Sinon j'ai deja tripotté du System V mais vraiment vite fait histoire de voir quoi... et de faire mumuse   :Laughing: 

Sinon bien qu'il y ait des variantes on est pas trop depaysé  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Pour les OS Unix que j'ai pu voir j'ai vu celui de SCO (Unixware) qui etait notament utilisé dans l'armée de terre... et qui est peut a peut remplacé par une version de Mandriva dédiée a l'armée... Sinon j'ai deja tripotté du System V mais vraiment vite fait histoire de voir quoi... et de faire mumuse  
> 
> Sinon bien qu'il y ait des variantes on est pas trop depaysé 

 

 Ca y est je suis définitivement rassuré ... pfiouu 

 Maintenant vais je avoir le nivexu en *nix/nux ..   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## xyceln

 *haykel wrote:*   

> Les banques Françaises c'est généralement (enfin les deux chez lesquelles j'ai bossé) 50% Linux/50% UNIX propriétaire et les équipes d'admin ne sont pas séparées par techno: attends-toi à faire des deux indifféremment.

 

T'as de la chance .. j'ai drois à de l'AS400 (vive les banques toutes pourris^^) :'(

Sinon, pour les unix en entreprise, le plus chiant ça reste les raccourcis VI (m'a fallu du temps pour piger ctrl suppr / ctrl inser lol)

L'avantage, c'est que ça fait apprendre des trucs qui finnisent par servir sur linux   :Cool: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *xyceln wrote:*   

>  *haykel wrote:*   Les banques Françaises c'est généralement (enfin les deux chez lesquelles j'ai bossé) 50% Linux/50% UNIX propriétaire et les équipes d'admin ne sont pas séparées par techno: attends-toi à faire des deux indifféremment. 
> 
> T'as de la chance .. j'ai drois à de l'AS400 (vive les banques toutes pourris^^) :'(
> 
> Sinon, pour les unix en entreprise, le plus chiant ça reste les raccourcis VI (m'a fallu du temps pour piger ctrl suppr / ctrl inser lol)
> ...

 

chez moi y'a as400, VMS, unix (solaris, hpux (je crois), aix, autrres ?), windows, linux (mandrake, debian, d'autres ?), mac os ...

de tout quoi.

----------

## davidou2a

A propos de banques j'ai entendu dire que les distributeurs y en avait sous OS IBM donc surement AIX, par contre j'ai pu voir un jour un distributeur de la poste en panne avec une beau message d'erreur, et l'OS etait roulement de tambour... Windows 2000 pro ^^ c'etait l'ecran un peu comme quand au boot il check le systeme de fichiers suite a un arret brutal  :Smile: 

----------

## _Seth_

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> en gros je pense que tu seras pas trop dépaysé 

 

C'est sûr que ça ne dépayse pas trop mais c'est au début, c'est ultra chiant même si tu t'en sors toujours : sur toutes les commandes que tu as l'habitude de manipuler, il y en a un *bon* paquet qui n'existe pas/ont des options différentes/non reconnues. Bref, pas de quoi tuer un pingouin mais un poilou frustant.

----------

## lesourbe

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> A propos de banques j'ai entendu dire que les distributeurs y en avait sous OS IBM donc surement AIX, par contre j'ai pu voir un jour un distributeur de la poste en panne avec une beau message d'erreur, et l'OS etait roulement de tambour... Windows 2000 pro ^^ c'etait l'ecran un peu comme quand au boot il check le systeme de fichiers suite a un arret brutal 

 

je confirme pour windows ...  (nt même)

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Bonjour,

Je bosse dans ce qu'on appelle un "grand compte" de l'assurance...

Ici, on utilise Z/OS, AS/400, UNIX, les plateformes AS/400 et UNIX sont mutalisées sur un I/Series.

En ce qui concerne UNIX c'est AIX, honnêtement, je vois peu de différences entre les commandes usuelles linux et UNIX, le seul truc qui m'a dérouté un peu au départ, c'est plus le "mode de saisie console" qui se rapproche de vi. Bref, un utilisateur de linux chevronné comme toi devrait vite y retrouver ses petits...

M..... pour lundi...

----------

## lesourbe

AIX peut installer des commandes libre comme less

mais y'en a qui manque par défaut.

dans celle qui me viennent en tête :

less, vim (que vi), top, killall et certainement beaucoup d'autres

sous AIX c'est ksh et pas bash, pas d'autocomplétion, un peu de différence au niveau des syntaxes.

sinon, c'est vrai que pour les habitués de la console on est pas trop dépaysé.

----------

## davidou2a

ahh le korn shell  :Smile:  un grand moment   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cuicui

 *Bob_Le_Mou wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> En ce qui concerne UNIX c'est AIX, honnêtement, je vois peu de différences entre les commandes usuelles linux et UNIX, le seul truc qui m'a dérouté un peu au départ, c'est plus le "mode de saisie console" qui se rapproche de vi. Bref, un utilisateur de linux chevronné comme toi devrait vite y retrouver ses petits...

 

Il serait peut-être bon de préciser que c'est assez frustrant de devoir travailler sur un vieil unix pas vraiment à jour (genre OpenSSH qui date de l'antéchrist) quand on a l'habitude de Gentoo... Moi j'en ai eu tellement marre de pas avoir les outils comme lftp, un vrai gcc, bash, etc. Que je me la suis joué gentooïste hardcore en recompilant un très grand nombre d'outils "linux" sous AIX à la main.

Evidemment, c'est l'horreur à faire, mais une fois qu'on a les programmes de base à jour, c'est un vrai bonheur.

Donc à mon avis la différence entre Unix et Linux elle est là: Unix c'est assez monolythique, très orienté "stabilité" donc les mises à jour sont beaucoup plus rares que sous Linux. Ensuite tout n'est pas porté pour ces systèmes, ya des choses qui ne sont pas maintenues (comme Glibc pour AIX!!!), donc les contraintes sont parfois assez fortes.

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Il faut dire aussi que le problème quand il s'agit de systèmes de production (qui brassent des Mi'iards de Mi'iards dixit mes collègues) c'est qu'on peut facilement te coller un audit de sécurité sur le dos et ce genre de chose (compiler/installer des outils pas estampillé proprio...) ne plait pas forcément à tout le monde (chez nous), même si c'est techniquement séduisant.

Mais bon, je suis pas le guru système...

----------

## nuts

pour avoir toucher a de l'unix (irix brievement, solaris un peu et NetBSD au taquet) a l utilisation par rapport a du linux... c'est kif-kif, un newbi dans le domaine ne verrai pas grand chose de different. c'est surtout sur la maintenance/mise a jour du systeme qui differre. Sinon le reste a ete dit.

Heureusement que linux est inspiré d'un unix (d'ailleur c'est pas Slackware qui se vente d'etre proche d'Unix ?)

----------

## Ey

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> AIX peut installer des commandes libre comme less

 

Oui enfin tout dépend aussi de la version d'AIX, parce que c'est quand meme plus ou moins douloureux a faire 

(genre sur un 4.3.3 c'est super lourd)

Sinon pour ce qui est du boulot identique sous linux et les unix propriétaires, il faut tout de même voir qu'à moins comme tu le dis d'installer les version GNU des outils en ligne de commande on ne dispose pas des extensions GNU qui sont pourtant souvent TRES pratiques. (Oui bon parfois elles ont leur équivalent, mais c'est super chiant de devoir utiliser des options différentes d'un UNIX a l'autre).

----------

## dapsaille

Bon j'ai eu un rdv avec un "contact" interne et selon lui c'est dans la poche :p

 sinon c'est AIX et du ... nt (très peu mais bon)

 En tout cas merci pour vos réactions/conseils .....

 je vous tient au courant c'est pour lundi :p

----------

## dapsaille

MERCI à vous tous ....

 J'ai eu le poste

 Yeeepeeeeeeee   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## _Seth_

Félicitations   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Weee! Alors t'utilises Windows?

----------

## anigel

Excellente nouvelle, félicitations  :Wink:  !

----------

## dapsaille

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Weee! Alors t'utilises Windows?

 

 prftttt .. je ne répondrais même pas   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Merci Anigel

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Bravo et bonne chance pour la suite.

----------

## nico_calais

Felicitations !

----------

## kwenspc

dapsaille au top!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

Héhé merci ca fait plaisir :p

----------

## xaviermiller

félicitations  :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

Félicitations   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## OuinPis

Félicitations  :Razz: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sous AIX c'est ksh et pas bash, pas d'autocomplétion, un peu de différence au niveau des syntaxes.
> 
> 

 

[HS]

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Essaye le raccourci ESC+\, tu verras la lumière

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

[/HS]

Dapsaille, si t'as des questions ... Je suis admin AIX confirmé

----------

## dapsaille

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   
> 
> sous AIX c'est ksh et pas bash, pas d'autocomplétion, un peu de différence au niveau des syntaxes.
> 
>  
> ...

 

 Héhé je prend note :p

----------

## lesourbe

félicitations ++;

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   
> 
> sous AIX c'est ksh et pas bash, pas d'autocomplétion, un peu de différence au niveau des syntaxes.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ah ouais ?

j'savais qu'il était à la rue le formateur !  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Félicitations @dapsaille.

----------

## Bapt

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   
> 
> sous AIX c'est ksh et pas bash, pas d'autocomplétion, un peu de différence au niveau des syntaxes.
> 
>  
> ...

 

[HS2]

ESC+= est pas mal aussi quand ESC+\ ne peut plus compléter (trop de choix possible)

enfin si ESC+\ est une torture pour toi 

set -o emacs, et ESC+ESC remplace ESC+\

mais tu perds ESC+v  :Sad:  (en tout cas je ne le connais pas dans le mode emacs  :Smile: ) de toute manière set -o vi c'est mieux  :Smile: 

[/HS2]

sinon félicitation  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

ou 

```
man ksh
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## cuicui

Félicitations, désormais tu vas te sentir très très seul quand tu auras un problème  :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

Super ça!!! :Wink:  Bon courage à toi!!!

----------

## Delvin

Félicitations   :Very Happy:   bonne chance pour la suite

----------

## Trevoke

Je pense quand meme qu'il utilise win...

Bon je sors.

Signe,

Le gars qui utilise Windows XP au boulot.

----------

## d2_racing

Félicitations  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

[mode trevoke] Je l'aurais un jour .. je l'aurais [/mode trevoke]   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> Ah ouais ?
> 
> j'savais qu'il était à la rue le formateur ! 

 

Tu connais la blague : 

if you don't know anything about something, teach it. If you are unable to teach it, be a consultant  :Exclamation: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   Ah ouais ?
> 
> j'savais qu'il était à la rue le formateur !  
> 
> Tu connais la blague : 
> ...

 

Pas mal pas mal :p

----------

## Oupsman

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*    *lesourbe wrote:*   Ah ouais ?
> 
> j'savais qu'il était à la rue le formateur !  
> 
> Tu connais la blague : 
> ...

 

Bon j'vous laisse, je retourne à mon support de cours sur AIX   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

